

Inside the World’s Most Advanced Coffee Laboratory - jdnier
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/inside-the-worlds-most-advanced-coffee-laboratory

======
jdnier
“I realize why my cab driver seemed so proud to drop me off at the aging-but-
impressive all-brick main building of Cenicafe... ‘Welcome,’ he said, ‘to the
NASA of Colombia.’”

